# Harley did it!!!!!!!!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Today while we had the birds out for their morning fly around. My DH decided to try and work with Harley a bit.
I am ashamed to say that I have pretty much given up on the idea of ever handling him, and accepted a happy vocal friendship with him.
For those who are not familiar Harley is approx 11 + yrs, abused and not friendly. He was in poor health and a bit over weight when he first came to us. When he bites he doesn't let go and it hurts bad! We rescued him and have basically offered good food and a safe cage, he rarely leaves his cage and when he does he is far from friendly to man or bird.

With very little effort my DH had him on a towel over his arm, I was able to offer my arm and he stepped up! He did this a few times and flew back in to his cage! I am amazed!:blink:Someone pinch me please!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That is great! 
Its a really big step for him to become your buddy. I would never doubt him becoming tame.. I would just doubt that it would be anytime soon.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Be Honest Cannuck...did tears well up in your eyes?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww thats wonderful!!! its great that u are getting a bit closer to bonding!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Be Honest Cannuck...did tears well up in your eyes?


You can see right through me He is a special bird (aren't they all?)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, that's so good!! Harley obviously wants to be friends but maybe he's still finding it difficult to trust you because of his background. Congratulations on getting this far with him. 

I had to laugh at that second photo with his beak open........that could so be Dooby on a bad day! LOL


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is awesome news, From the sounds of it, he's getting used to his environment and new people, Maybe he's realizing he's there to stay and his new people won't be hurting him like the old ones did. 

It of course takes time and patience but not just with us (humans) but with the birds as well. 

Hopefully this is the 1st steps to a loving tame Harley


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me and I was surprised at the emotion that welled up. So now I recognize it when I hear someone telling a story like yours.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I had the same thing happen to me and I was surprised at the emotion that welled up. So now I recognize it when I hear someone telling a story like yours.


It's things like this that give me the drive to keep rescuing these birds. Harley was supposed to be adopted out but just was to aggressive to people and animal so I brought him back to stay. He'll finish his days with us whether or not he ever allows us to touch him again. I think they can sense that acceptance and it gives them security. I find his whislting enjoyable in the very least, even if he is grumpy. He whistles woody wood pecker lots


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's so important...to accept the bird for what he is. That is hard for many people to learn and they become demanding. You have the most important ingredient to rescue animals. Sometimes they just are what they are!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah Harley  That is great that he sat on your husbands are


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That is really great; he's such a good boy. He reminds me of Prospero after I got him, I never really knew his background but by judging by the similarities between Harley's and Pro's behavior I'm now wondering if he also came from an abusive background. 

It's important to love and honour them for who they are; still, it wouldn't surprise me if Harley turns into a friendly little guy eventually.


----------

